# planting echinodorus tenellus



## LunchBox (Jun 9, 2006)

hello,
I got some E. tenellus to plant as a foreground, but the specimens I recieved are HUGE! do I plant them as they are or do I prune them down to the height I want them at? any help would be great since this was kind of unexpected and I'm just starting to plant my tank! yikes! 

thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_What do you mean by huge?..._ They should not get more than 3" tall. If they are attached together then you can just cut the runners and plant each one individually.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=216


----------



## LunchBox (Jun 9, 2006)

I beleive they were raised emmersed... some were approximately 3-4", but most of them were probably around 6-7".

I got some E. quadricostatus as well, which is supposed to top out at about 6" (according to the encyclopedia by Hiscock), but they were all easily 8-9" long.

I've found an article that said if it was raised emmersed, they will be much longer, and once submersed will start dying back while growing shorter leaves, but I'm not sure if I completely trust what I've read so far 

any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think there are several different types of E. tennelus, just like there are many variations of anubias barteri. I forgot where I read this, but you need to get the E. tennelus "micro".


----------

